# Homemade exhaust air recovery system



## William Widener (Jan 15, 2020)

I had a curious thought about building a bit of a home brew exhaust air recovery system (ears) which there is a commercial product of this, but my here is my thought: start with your normal home shop air compressor say a lowes 25 gal compressor single phase and your line normally to the tool of use. Now where this gets interesting is the particular tool with an exhaust port replace the muffler or what the tool may have with a quick connector and have a return line to the intake of the compressor. Now physics say we will never get 100% so put in a 3 way connector with one port being a ball valve with a muffler or whatever may be desired so long as the resistance to flow is minimal. Adjust the exhaust ball valve to where the tool isnt being bogged down by back pressure and the compressor has enough positive pressure to greatly reduce pumping losses. This inlet could utilize the intake muffle housings open port to act as a plenum for the compressor. I know there is some math in to how to set it up properly but just as an off the cuff idea just curious what your thoughts are on this. If this has already been tried and posted please post the link thanks


----------

